# 1 Corinthians 11



## Hamalas (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey Guys! I've spent quite a bit of time studying the role of women and all the pertinent texts. Obviously any discussion involves 1 Corinthians 11. Everyone seems to assume that this passage is discussing public corporate worship. I don't see where it says that, can you show me? I feel like I'm missing something obvious!


----------



## Croghanite (Jul 9, 2007)

See this thread


----------



## Hamalas (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks! That was a well written article. However I was asking a slightly different question. As I read back over my post I can see how you misunderstood. 

People often use 1 Corinthians 11 to say that women can pray and/or prophsey in corporate worship. Almost everyone I have read seems to assume that 1 Corinthians 11 is talking about corporate public worship. I don't see how they get that.


----------



## Augusta (Jul 10, 2007)

1 Cor. 11:

17 Now in this that I declare unto you I praise you not, that *ye come together* not for the better, but for the worse. 

18 For first of all, when *ye come together in the church*, I hear that there be divisions among you; and I partly believe it.


----------



## Davidius (Jul 10, 2007)

Paul begins the chapter by saying he wants to discuss some "ordinances." After the section on headcoverings he goes on to talk about the Lord's Supper. And then chapters 12-14 are basically all about the proper and orderly use of certain spiritual gifts in worship. So chapters 11-14 seem to be a large passage on public worship.


----------



## KMK (Jul 10, 2007)

The entire letter is basically a book on how *not* to do church.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 10, 2007)

There are those of us that believe that the headcovering is for three different purposes. 1) Headship order/prayer 2) Modesty 3) Testamony ("because of the angels") Granted 1 Cor 11 is speaking of in the assembly. But there is a passage and historical reference to it being more than that (when a woman is accused, her head is to be uncovered to show her shame) and then there is the arguement that a woman should always be in the spirit of prayer or prepared to pray. Thus, you will find those of us that cover all the time.


----------

